# is the dring test hard



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

*is the driving test hard*

Hi 
I hold a uk driving licence but you have to take another test in canada i beleive,is this hard to pass and what does this comprise of?can you not drive until you have passed this thanks mum of three x


----------



## devon seven (Jan 11, 2008)

i would love to know if you found out about driving,i have been driving for fourteen years and hate the idea of doing a new test.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

mum of three said:


> Hi
> I hold a uk driving licence but you have to take another test in canada i beleive,is this hard to pass and what does this comprise of?can you not drive until you have passed this thanks mum of three x


I came to canada in 84 and learn't to drive out here, the test wasn't hard. It works on a point system. I made two errors and passed. I was so nervous that when I first drove out of the parking lot I pulled out and drove the UK side for about two car lengths. I figured I had already failed so I wasn't so nervous after that. My instructor just laughed. School and Park zones are 30k, so watch out for that.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Wishi said:


> Hi...
> My name is Mehwish and I am from Pakistan. I and my hubby applied for immigration back in 2006 and I think we still need to wait more than 2 years. If you please let me know that how any of us can get an job offer? as we two are eager to move over there as My parents are living in Toronto area but they are not well off to pay any sposnosrship. My hubby is help desk supervisor having more 10 years in this field and I myself has masters degree in Organic Chemistry and have some expereince in teaching.
> I will appreciate your reply, my email is wishi_chem at hotmail dot com.
> 
> ...


Hi Wishi, I read in an earlier post that you can go to jobsetc dot com and you put in a profile and check job possibilities. Other than that I know some people get sent out here by their companies. Good luck.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

mum of three said:


> Hi
> I hold a uk driving licence but you have to take another test in canada i beleive,is this hard to pass and what does this comprise of?can you not drive until you have passed this thanks mum of three x


I am not sure if the requirement are the same in all provinces, but in Alberta you no longer need to take a test. Just hand in your UK license and get your Canadian one.

You do not need an Canadian license to drive over here, but it is required by most insurances compnaies when you come to insuring your car. Plus everyone uses it for Id purposes so its is good to have.


----------

